# close calls with Kayrah



## abazoo (Jan 6, 2014)

My pup is almost a year old now and she has had this honking(like hairball) habit that lasts 15sec. or so until she just quits. I usually give her Benadryl in case its allergies. But I think I've heard that could be a colapsing trachy? Well she's getting her baby teeth removed next Friday, so I want to know if its something like that to ask my vet to repare it while she's under...

Last night she put her brand new collar around her jaws while I was sleeping. She did that a few times with her puppy collar and it freaks me out  Well last night she got from under the covers and threw her face against my cheek, as i woke up i knew excatly what happened, thankfully. 
She's always had a habit of pulling strings/ropes off clothes and stuff and she always manages to tangle herself up! Its scary to think what if I wasnt there to rescue her 
So she's over here giving me a heart attack by worries of her safety, I've removed the collar of course and pick up the ropes out of her reach as soon as I see her after one... not sure i can protect her from herself tho, will this crazyness calm down soon?


----------



## Elle408 (Nov 12, 2014)

YES! Peggy was sending me crazy with her puppy habits, mainly eating anything that was on the floor (we've had yellow crayon poops!) and biting everything she came in contact with. But now at six months, she's much calmer. We have a new pup who's just 11 weeks and he's causing havoc, but I'm not as worried as I know it will calm. 

As for collars, it's worth getting a kitten collar that has a safety release, if it gets pulled too much it'll open. And take the collar off at night or any time when she's not in sight, like if you have to leave her to go shopping etc. 

Just be vigilant and consistent with her training and be reassured that it does get better!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The honking sounds like reverse sneezing. If you cover her nostrils and stroke her throat she will swallow, which stops it.
Most people don't leave collars on their dogs overnight, it is just too risky.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I second the no collar when you are not supervising her. Too easy for them to get caught. 

I had a pit bull mix that got her collar caught in an in floor heating register. It was extremely heavy. Fortunately, I had a terrible headache and had stayed home from Church, and was right there. Actually it was the tags that got caught. I took off the collar.


----------



## abazoo (Jan 6, 2014)

No collar for indoors? I had no idea! What a relief, even tho I did just buy this fancy new one :/ Ok, getting more strict with that stuff then.
The reverse snezing sound interesting, but sometimes it lasts like 20sec...? 
I should really get a pic of her teeth before her surgery, they are so weird! Sometimes i worry she has knocked out a tooth when she does the hairball sound :?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Teach your pup to sing and/or bark on command. This helps to strengthen trachy. Invest in a harness for walks. Collars are mostly used as bling and for identification reasons as they could injure chis little necks and throats. A few drops of ACV also helps to soothe and relax trachy and helps with allergies as well.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello, the Vet diagnosed Beverly with collapsing trachea when she was around a year old. If she gets too excited, something presses on her throat, or sometimes for no apparent reason she has an attack. It got so bad that she now takes a very small dose of Theophylline two times a day. If she gets really bad and we can't get the sneezing, coughing to stop, we give her Torbutrol. She just gets that in emergencies. The daily medicine mad a huge difference. We also only use harnesses, no collars.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Many chis have or are borderline on collapsing trachea- they are very small and delicate. 

My Douglas is borderline- any pressure sends him into fits of hacking. He walks on a harness only and wears a collar to hold tags or to match his outfit- not to actually do anything. I also keep my collars very very loose, so they are able to slip off if he were to get hung up somehow. He caught himself in a floor grate the other day- scary for sure. I was there and picked him up, grate and all, and pulled the collar over his head, freeing him. He lies on the grates because he likes the warmth.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Now I can show this to
My husband and let him know I'm not crazy! I always take Corona's collars off when she is around the house and also when we go to the dog park. And I tell him because she is so close to the ground they can get caught on things! He thought I was being paranoid! And another question, someone said to have your dog "sing" or bark on command that it helps strengthen their trachea....Corona literally never barks, should I try and make her? She'll squeak a bit If we're playing but that's it!


----------

